# My rat is freaking out. Please help US!



## Lou13ej (Aug 5, 2013)

Please help... I don't know what to do.. I feel terrible. I got my 2 boys, Bill and Ted, a few months ago and we were having a nice little time together. They came from Petsmart.. The guy was really nice, he told me they'd been there about 4 months together, he helped me handle and kind of get a feel for them, so I decided to go for it. I've always been interested in having a couple of rats. I wasn't totally unprepared, I had been seriously considering it for a while and had been researching and reading a lot and had even bought a cage for a good price on Craigslist, so I thought I was ready. Bill is a fancy rat and Ted is a dumbo rat. They wrestle around sometimes for short periods, but then go back to grooming themselves.. It's never been a serious battle. Ted is also more reserved than Bill, but I've never had a problem getting him out with a little encouragement from treats. Bill likes to be petted and held somewhat, but Ted not so much.. He will stop for quick scratch for a few seconds at a time, but what he really likes is just to chill and hang out sitting on his box. I'll put his little box up on the couch next to me and he'll just sit there, and I can pet him some while he lays there on it. He's not as outgoing and outwardly friendly as Bill, but I would definitely call him tame. He never tried to bite me, even when I've grabbed him up suddenly because he knocked over a drink, or even during their 1st and only bath time.. So, things had been going well in other words..Well, last week was my vacation and I didn't know what to do with Bill and Ted while I was gone. Unfortunately, I don't know any of my neighbors in a apartments, and I live alone.. I guess I'm kind of a loner up here! I called the Petsmart where I got the boys, and the guy said that the pet hotel wasn't for rats. I did call a place called Critter Sitters the weekend before my vacation, but never heard back from them. So, the decision was made, rather hesitantly, to leave the rats with plenty of food and water.. My friend from home came up Saturday, we had the rats out and played with them as much as possible. We left Tuesday.. Wed, Thurs, Fri, Sat, and returned home Sunday evening. 1st thing, I start talking to my boys, and approach the cage to make sure they're ok. It didn't take long to notice something was up with Ted. He was in a tissue box, and he kind of poked his head out like he was going to come out, then jerked back in and screeched like he was in distress. He did this a couple of times, and I kind of thought maybe he was somehow stuck in the box, so I slowly picked up the box and kind of dumped him out.. He just stood there like he was terrified.. I talked to him and held out my hand, and he didn't move.. So, I put down the box and closed the door.. By this time, Bill was already out in the living room with my friend.. Happy to be out of the cage, I suspect! Meanwhile, Ted's behavior is just sooo strange! Out of the box, he started moving really slow, like he was being hunted, and then he would suddenly jump and screech, and ran back into the box. I tried approaching the cage numerous times, slowly, talking, treat in hand.. He just starred like he was horrified of me.. He got to where he would slooooowly reach out and take the treat, but as soon as he had it, he would screech and jump and drop it! A couple of times, while in the cage alone, he would move around from the top of the cage down the ramp to the food, but in mid ramp, he jumped and screeched and took off into another tissue box in the bottom of the cage. When Bill is in there with him, they don't really interact much, but Ted doesn't act afraid of Bill. Today, it has been more of the same. When I got Bill out, Ted poked his head and neck out of the box, and I was able to stroke him a little and he seemed a little better. He took a treat and was eating it.. Then later he came out to the food bowl in front of the door, so I opened the door and sat down and talked to him.. I had a little carrot, so I broke a piece off and held it out to him,, he was hesitant, but sloooowly took it from my hand, but as soon as he had it, he screeched and jerked and dropped it and ran into the box again. He acts so afraid! Like I said before, he's a little reserved, but he was so sweet! Now, I'm afraid to even touch him, because he might "freak out" on me. So, now I'm scared, too! I can't see anything just looking at him that might be causing him pain, but I feel like he probably needs to see a vet, but then there's the problem of getting him out! I can't even touch him because I'm afraid he might bite. I'm going to continue trust training with him, but I really think something is not right. Even when he's completely alone, he sometimes jerks and screeches in his box, and when moving around the cage, he acts like something's trying to grab him. He's acting so afraid, I'm not sure what to do. I feel so bad... I'm very upset because its frustrating, and embarrassing when you can't even catch your own rat because you're scared! Please, some advice is much needed. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

sense they are new to you and you left them alone at the house they probably were scared the whole time you were gone so now he is scared and not sure what to do. they were left alone in anew home for almost a week in their cage wouldn't you be scared to? 
you need to work with them once you get him you can try immersion there is a sticky here on it. it is probably the best thing you can do for them now.

good luck with them and don't be scared he is more scared of you then you are of him.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh and first calm down you are not going to get any wheres with your rat if you are not calm. Rats get scared very easily by quick movements.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just work with trust training. Don't approach him with fear. I have yet to meet an animal that doesn't pick up on that energy and amplify it. Fear movements are also a lot like predator movements (slow, cautious...)
Just work on giving him treats. Force him to come out and cuddle in your shirt.


----------

